# Hello. Looking for info on Safmarine SA Trader engineer 1966 Edward Jameson Chinnie.



## Maarten De Groot (Sep 14, 2018)

I have a person Im looking for information on. Hes my biological father and Im trying to trace his heritage. HIs Name is Edward James Chinnie, and is listed as being an Engineer on the SA Trader in 1966. He would have met my mother around 64/65 in the Eastern Cape
Can you help me find him or info on him please?

I am hoping I have the right to live and work in the UK as I have a dream to own and live aboard a narrowboat.

In anticipation,
Thank you,
Maarten de Groot. 
Cape Town
+27827124442


----------

